# resume Help



## dbooker (Apr 14, 2011)

Could someone help with my resume. 

Many things are wrong. 

Desperate for advises.


----------



## peter (Apr 14, 2011)

*help with your resume*

please send me your resume and I'll give it a workover.      Reed Pew

reed.e.pew@aapc.com


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! Way to go Reed Pew! Way to take an active role....

dbooker, I'd follow through with that!


----------

